# GoodBye My Sweet Ari



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't know how to say goodbye Ari, you have been my strength for the past 4 years. Always wanting to be by my side never letting me get out of your sight, even when in the restroom you would wait outside patiently for me to come out. I feel so lost without you here and kind of empty when I come in and you are not there to greet me. I can remember the September day when I brought you home and seeing the fear in your face not knowing if I was going to be be like the last owner and just forget you and you soon seen what it was like to be treated unlike you once were. I miss your sloppy kisses that sometimes got carried away and sometime nibble instead of licking my face out of pure love and you got to know what love was even if it was such a short time. Ari died this morning after complication from surgery to try to save her, she was diaonosed with pyometreosis. I feel that I failed you and wish I could have saved you or caught this earlier. I wish I could have been there to with you in the last moments to tell you how sorry I am and how much I will miss you and how much joy you have brought us thru the few years that you were here. Anyway I look forward to someday seeing you again and playing with your favorite ball and having you climb onto my lap as if you were a little dog and just remember that I will always love you


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Rest in peace, sweet girl, Ari.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

I dont post here much because I never know what to say. I know anything I post here wont make the hurt any easier. I also know there will come a day when ill be making a similar post about sarge. I cant imagine and dread that day. So ill just say im very sorry you lost your Ari.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Be at peace Ari.


----------



## K9Kaos (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry!









You were able to give her a loving home, and accepted her sloppy kisses she sooo needed to give!

Run free at the bridge, Sweet Ari


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chuck,

I'm so sorry about your Ari. You gave her a wonderful home and I hope you will be able to take comfort in your memories of her.


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. It is such an emotional time when we lose a loved one. I am so glad you gave each other happiness in your time together. Rest in Piece Ari.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Ari sounds like a wonderful companion and friend. You're so lucky to have been able to share the past four years with her.







Rest in Peace Ari


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Run free sweet Ari


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Thank you all for all the kind words. Ari was a female that was mistreated by her breeder and came to us so scared and just bonded with me like magic, So much that it would drive me crazy, if you seen how she look at me you would think she was madly in love with me. I couldn't go any where without her by my side. She had hip displacia and thought that that would take her first. As crazy as she made me I really miss it. She had made it thru her surgery and yesterday took a turn for the worst. It bothers me to know I didn't get a chance to say good bye, but I truely know that she knew what love was, as I knew her love for me


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: chuck....I couldn't go any where without her by my side. She had hip displacia and thought that that would take her first. As crazy as she made me I really miss it. She had made it thru her surgery and yesterday took a turn for the worst. It bothers me to know I didn't get a chance to say good bye, but I truely know that she knew what love was, as I knew her love for me


I think your last sentence says it all. Ari loved you and you loved her.

RIP Ari.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Aw Chuck, sorry to hear you lost your Ari. I know you gave her a good home. RIP


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. What a lucky dog she was to have you and how lucky you were to have such a wonderful dog of your very own.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You gave Ari a life that some dogs only dream about. There is no way you failed her, and it's only natural to second guess ourselves and wonder about the "what if's". She knows you loved her and she's with you still, even though you can no longer see her.









*"They will not go quietly, the dogs who've shared our lives. 
in subtle ways they let us know their spirit still survives. 

Old habits still make us think we hear a barking at the door. 
Or step back when we drop a tasty morsel on the floor. 

Our feet still go around the place the food dish used to be, 
and sometimes, coming home at night, we miss them terribly. 

And although time may bring new friends and a new food dish to fill, 
that one place in our hearts belongs to them....and always will..."

Anonymous*


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Raysmom Today was a day that was a bit better, and yes you are so right, last night I swore she jumped in our bed with us to only wake up and find that it was only a dream. I feel lucky to have Ari's sister here to help us thru it all.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

(((((( Chuck )))))) I am so sorry on your loss of dear sweet Ari, your wonderful girl. She was so lucky to have you. What a huge difference you made in her life. You gave her more than love, you gave her hope, security, and fun. Ari was so blessed to have such a loving owner who created a safe, warm family for her to feel loved in. Rest sweet, dear







Ari.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. The memories of Ari you will always cherish.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Thank you so much Patti, Yes Ari will always be with me and after a few days I can see that the hurt is finally starting to lessen but will never go away


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Chuck I am so sorry for your loss of Ari. 

Pyometria is one of those diseases that when we have intact females must be aware of. BUT (notice the BIG BUT), you may not have seen any signs. It can be still be fatal with proper medical intervention.

As much as we love one of our dogs something happens that they can't be saved. It really sucks because it just doesn't seem fair and it hurts so darn bad.

Val


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Chuck, it breaks my heart to see the RIP after Ari's name in your signature.. but I know how much she was loved. You are such a caring owner, I am sure Ari always felt like a star in your eyes. SUCH a lucky girl to have had the best, most devoted owner in you, Chuck! I really believe dogs read our feelings, our energy-- Ari always knew she was a priority to you! *Hugs*
Patti & Grimm


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Chuck,

What someone said to me after I lost Baer (12.5, my heart gsd) this week.

Congrats on your wonderful years together.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Ari was loved as much as she loved you. My thoughts are with you at this very hard time. She was lucky to have had you in her life.


----------



## JAguirre (Dec 19, 2000)

I'm so sorry chuck! That struck a special cord with me because my youngest DD's name is Ari (Short for Arianne). I know that there are no words to take away the emptiness. But what a gift you gave her by teaching her all about love. Condolences.


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, Chuck...

RIP beautiful Ari and please watch over your Dad from the bridge - you are greatly missed....


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Rest in Peace Ari. I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------

